# Puntius gelius



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Got about 50 of these for $1 each and so decided to take some photos of it today with a new toy...!


































Yup.. they arent as coloured up as i would like them to be but.. i was excited and they were in just transferred into the phtot tank..haha..
I like the last one best.. but in taht shot the tail is slanted and the fish is kinda tilted.. but lighting i think is the best for taht one no??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice rans... I can see some colour. 

Do you think you can take a photo or two when they settle in? :3


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Yup.. they are actually very nice yellow and black fish... too bad i stressed them out a little..haha..


----------

